# Serbian (BCS): This,this is my life ....



## pallina89

Hi!
How could you translate this sentence?

''This,this is my life
I'm looking for you searching love in your﻿ eyes''

Translated in the most romantic way? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Orlin

Ja ne razumem originalnu englesku rečenicu dovoljno dobro i zato ću pokušati da dam (više ili manje) doslovan prevod:
_Ovo, ovo je moj život što tražim za tebe tražeći ljubav u tvojim očima._
Izvorni govornici, molim vas da ispravite (zbog misinterpretacije originala na engleskom ili moje greške) ili predložite bolje verzije - pre svega ne vidim ja ništo romantično ni u engleskoj frazi ni u mojem prevodu.


----------



## pallina89

It is a sentence from a song.
That is all xD
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Maja

Since it is a song, I am guessing:

This, this is my life - *Ovo, ovo je moj život*
I'm looking for you - *tražim te *
searching love in your﻿ eyes - *tražim ljubav u tvojim očima*.

Hope it helps!


----------



## doorman

_Ovo, ovo je moj život
Tražim te
Tražeći ljubav u tvojim očima_


----------



## pallina89

Yes, Edward Maya, 'This is my life'.
I liked the sentence, and that is why I asked the translation in serbian.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> _Ovo, ovo je moj život
> Tražim te
> Tražeći ljubav u tvojim očima_



I would go for this one, just with comma instead of new line:
"Tražim te, tražeći ljubav u tvojim očima" (or to be more poetic: "...u očima tvojim") 

or, maybe the meaning is this:
Ovo, ovo je moj život.
Tražim te,
tražim ljubav u tvojim očima.


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> I would go for this one, just with comma instead of new line:
> "Tražim te, tražeći ljubav u tvojim očima" (or to be more poetic: "...u očima tvojim")
> 
> or, maybe the meaning is this:
> Ovo, ovo je moj život.
> Tražim te,
> tražim ljubav u tvojim očima.



I must say I read through these lyrics a few times, and would still use "tražeći" rather than "tražim" because, in my opinion, the author is not searching for both a person and the love in her/his eyes, but (s)he is looking for the person by looking in her/his eyes and finding the love there. To be more clear, the author is only searching the love in his lover's eyes, and once he finds it, he will find his lover (we all know the eyes are the window of one's soul) 

palina89, I think it's clear enough now for to choose the appropriate verb form. Or, even better, if it's an italian song, you could give us the original version.

slavic_one, nice touch with the poetic ending


----------



## pallina89

It is not an italian song, but song of Edward Maya, romanian dj.
And It is sang in english.
If you want, I can search for the lyrics


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> I must say I read through these lyrics a few times, and would still use "tražeći" rather than "tražim" because, in my opinion, the author is not searching for both a person and the love in her/his eyes, but (s)he is looking for the person by looking in her/his eyes and finding the love there. To be more clear, the author is only searching the love in his lover's eyes, and once he finds it, he will find his lover (we all know the eyes are the window of one's soul)
> 
> palina89, I think it's clear enough now for to choose the appropriate verb form. Or, even better, if it's an italian song, you could give us the original version.
> 
> slavic_one, nice touch with the poetic ending



Eto, fino si sve objasnio, sada neka izabere 
Gramatički može biti i jedno i drugo.


----------



## pallina89

Gramatički može biti i jedno i drugo?

You mean that grammar can be ....?

(Sorry Slavic_one but I don't understand your last sentence)


----------



## doorman

pallina89 said:


> Gramatički može biti i jedno i drugo?
> 
> You mean that grammar can be ....?



It means _Grammatically are both sentences correct_. The literal translation is _Grammatically both can be used_.


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> It means _Grammatically are both sentences correct_. The literal translation is _Grammatically both can be used_.



Literal trans. is "Grammatically could be either one or another."

Yes, I meant that both versions are correct, and just out of text, it can't be seen which one the author prefered.


----------

